# Most recent aquisition



## bassboy1 (Jan 30, 2008)

Here is my newest. Was an ad on Craigslist for 3 motors - a 1950 Johnson 10 horse, a 1951 Goodyear Seabee 8 horse, and some Elgin. I wanted the 10, (model QD-10 - first 10 made as far as I know, and was the first with a gear shift, and external pressurized tank) I also wanted the seabee to a point, but I also know Gale (mother company of these tire store brands - was owned by OMC, so the motors were often similar to the Johnson Evinrude counterparts) never made an 8 horse. 

Well, he had already sold the Seabee, but still had the 10. Well, dad went and picked it up today, and he didn't know it, as he relies on me to know about these old outboards, but this isn't a 1950 QD-10. It is in fact a TD-20, which is a 5 horse motor, made from 1946 until 49. Still plenty of these around, so parts shan't be that hard. I am still waiting on a couple of my connections to come back with the exact year. As much as I wanted the QD-10, I am still pleased to come back with this one, and had I been there to pick it up, woulda gotten it anyway. 

Here are some pictures.
Sorry for the bad quality images. My sister is the photographer of the house. I never can keep that stupid string out of the shot. Plus, my rack is getting somewhat full, so it was crowded up against 2 of my other motors.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 30, 2008)

Nice! You're getting quite a collection there


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 30, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> Nice! You're getting quite a collection there


Now just to get them running. Right now, I am planning on buying either a 14 or 15 foot mod v to do a conversion on. I think I have one in particular that may come home with me soon. After I finish that, my next major purchase would either be all the equipment for worm, and lead pouring, or parts for these older ones. Whichever doesn't come first, should come second.


----------



## Jim (Jan 30, 2008)

Holy cow! Nice score there bassboy.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 30, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 30, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> That thing is no joke. I bet it prob will run stronger then most of the newer models of today!!!


I don't know if you ever saw when I posted them, but the ones adjacent to it are a 1936 Evinrude 4.3, and a 1955 Johnson 3. I love old outboards. Simple, reliable, good looking etc. My hope is to get a Chris Craft Challenger 10 (I know, it isn't a Johnnyrude, but hey, it isn't a yammy or merc either  ), any of the Candy Apple colored Johnsons ('56 thru about '60 or so) and a 1949, or 1950 Johnson QD-10.
But, this is all dreams at the current. I work whenever somebody will pay me, but at 14, that doesn't happen that often. Plus, I have got a bass fishing, plus aluminum boat repair hobby to feed, and I am afraid I have just gotten into trolling for stripers and hybrids. :shock:


----------



## shamoo (Feb 6, 2008)

If anyone can get this motor running, you can. Good luck my friend.


----------

